# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی(پیش)

## Nima77

سلام
من میخام از تجربی به ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم
میشه شرایطشو بگین
و بگین که میتونم حسابان و جبر رو بخونم یا ن

----------


## zagheh

> سلام
> من میخام از تجربی به ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم
> میشه شرایطشو بگین
> و بگین که میتونم حسابان و جبر رو بخونم یا ن


هدفت چیه؟
حالا جالبه بدونی دوستای من که ریاضی بودن امسال کنکور تجربی دادن....چون میگن پزشکی درامدش بیشتره........راست هم میگن

----------


## m.a_935267

> سلام
> من میخام از تجربی به ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم
> میشه شرایطشو بگین
> و بگین که میتونم حسابان و جبر رو بخونم یا ن


من خودم تو دانشگاه دیدم که از تجربی رفتن مکانیک!
ولی تو دبیرستان تغییر رشته نداده بود طرف. فقط حساب دیفرانسیل پیشنیاز میخوری تو دانشگاه که احتمالا باید تابستون اول واحد اضافی عمومی برداری که جبران بشه.
به نظر من تو مدرسه تغییر رشته نده. فقط کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کن. من خودم زمان کنکور ریاضی اصلا گسسته نخوندم خداروشکر چون سوالاش انقدر سخته که اونایی که خوندن یکی دوتا بیشتر نمیزنن.
ولی دیفرانسیل و هندسه تحلیلی خوب بخون.کلا کنکور ریاضی قبولیش خیلی از قبل راحتتر شده

----------

